# Canine HD genes identified



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Canine hip dysplasia genes identified

PLOS ONE: Identification and Validation of Quantitative Trait Loci (QTL) for Canine Hip Dysplasia (CHD) in German Shepherd Dogs

This should be of interest to breeders


----------

